# Impacto Climático do Alqueva



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 08:20)

A propósito de uma pergunta colocada neste tópico, encontrei este estudo:


*Impacto Climático do Alqueva*
Miranda, Abreu e Salgado, 1995. Technical Report, in Portuguese
http://www.cgul.ul.pt/Download/alqueva completo.pdf  (PDF 194 páginas 12Mb)


Indice

1. Introdução

2. Metodologia do Estudo
2.1 Caracterização climática do vale do Guadiana
2.2 Avaliação do impacte atmosférico do Alqueva
2.3 Impacte agrometeorológico

3. O Clima do Vale do Guadiana
3.1. Classificação climática
3.2. Temperatura do ar
3.3 - Humidade
3.4 - Vento
3.5 - Precipitação
3.5.1 - Variabilidade interanual
3.6 - Evaporação
3.6.1. Evaporação Potencial medida pelo Evaporímetro de Piche
3.6.2. Evapotranspiração
3.6.2.1. Evapotranspiração potencial de Penman
3.6.3. Evapotranspiração Real e Balanço Hídrico
3.6.3.1 Evapotranspiração real e deficiência hídrica
3.7. Nebulosidade
3.8 - Insolação
3.8.1 - Radiação Global e Balanço energético à superfície
3.9. Nevoeiro, Geada e Orvalho
3.10. Outros parâmetros meteorológicos (Trovoadas,Neve,Granizo)
3.11. Variabilidade Climática
3.12. Nota final

4. Análise Micrometeorológica 39
4.1. Campanha observacional
4.2 Análise dos dados
4.2.1 Caracterização geral e variabilidade espacial
4.2.2 Determinação dos efeitos locais da albufeira do Monte Novo
4.2.3 Estimativa dos fluxos energéticos à superfície

5. Impacte Climático
5.1. Modelos
Anexo Técnico v
Estudo Integrado de Impacte Ambiental do Empreendimento de Alqueva
5.1.1. Modelo Atmosférico
5.1.2. Modelo de solo
5.1.3 Modelo Agrometeorológico
5.1.3.1 Temperatura e desenvolvimento vegetal
5.1.3.2. Radiação solar e produção vegetal
5.1.3.3. Água e produção vegetal
5.2 Estratégia de simulações
5.3 Características da superfície no Alentejo
5.3.1 Topografia
5.3.2 Tipo de Solo
5.3.3 Carta de irrigação e albufeira
5.3 Análise Linearizada
5.4. Simulações unidimensionais
5.5. Simulações tridimensionais
5.6. Simulações pontuais com forçamento atmosférico
5.7. Impacte Agrometeorológico
5.7.1. Metodologia
5.7.2. Simulações
5.8. Discussão

6. Conclusões
6.1. Recomendações

Referências

Apêndice A
Apêndice B
Apêndice C
Apêndice D


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2008 às 11:47)

Um estudo interessante


----------



## Paulo H (4 Set 2008 às 11:57)

Eu achei muito interessante, só li por alto..

Mas merece uma leitura profunda e com tempo! Estava à procura de um estudo nesta área, pois Castelo Branco vai ter mais 2 albufeiras uma SW/W que passa a 5 km e outra a NW a passar a 10km!

Tenho de estudar melhor!


----------



## belem (4 Set 2008 às 19:57)

Naturalmente, que o impacte da barragem de Alqueva é real e já o tinha afirmado há uns bons tempos antes, no tópico dos 50 graus.
Esse trabalho é interessante, mas tem falhas importantíssimas:
1- É nele afirmado que é feito um estudo do clima do Vale do Guadiana, mas curiosamente nenhuma das estações, nas quais é baseado esse estudo ficam no Vale do Guadiana. O mais próximo que se consegue são as estações de Mértola e Elvas e embora fiquem na sua bacia, geograficamente, nenhuma está no vale do Guadiana.
2- O vale do Guadiana propriamente dito, tem um clima diferente das zonas em redor. Entre Mértola e o vale do Guadiana (que fica mesmo ao pé), por exemplo, há diferenças notórias e facilmente perceptíveis de temperatura, na maior parte dos dias do ano.
3- As zonas mais quentes do vale do Guadiana, não são descritas.
4- Os gráficos apresentados neste trabalho ( como os da precipitação), não respeitam muito as variações locais. Este é aliás um dos defeitos típicos de trabalhos já a necessitarem de actualizações ( convém recordar que este foi publicado em 1995 e provavelmente foi pesquisado durante uns anos antes).
Locais com regimes diferentes são apresentados como tendo valores idênticos.
Convém por exemplo lembrar, que existem desníveis de altitude e que por vezes são esquecidos.
5- Jamais se pode descrever o clima do vale do Guadiana ou seja de que rio for, basendo em estações, que não exemplifiquem as suas características. Convém salientar, que não há estações, no vale do Guadiana.
6- Este trabalho é um estudo de impacte. Não podemos esperar dele as respostas sobre Alqueva, porque é um trabalho « de previsão ou antecipação». O impacte real, medido e cientificamente validado, só será  confirmado, in situ e com instrumentos meteorológicos num período de tempo exemplar e significativo.
7-Em 1995, Alqueva, ainda estava a ser construído.
8-Acredito, contudo que como é dito no trabalho, que o Alqueva poderá gerar:
a) diminuição da temperatura do ar junto à superfície, afectando essencialmente a temperatura máxima (e, em consequência, a temperatura média); b) diminuição da amplitude térmica diária;c) aumento da humidade relativa;d) geração de efeitos de brisa.
9) O trabalho está aceitável no geral, mas incompleto, um tanto ou quanto pretensioso ( sem dados  do vale do guadiana, mas afirma que os tem...), demasiado hipotético ( pois... É um trabalho de cálculo de impacte e não uma tese sobre o clima real...), e no fim faz recomendações baseadas em hipóteses? Isto é rigor científico?

Mas deixo aqui agradecimentos especiais ao Vince, por mais uma excelente contribuição!
São estes trabalhos e sua exposição, que nos dão mais ânimo para continuar a investigar e que nos lembram o quanto ainda falta para estarmos um pouco mais perto da realidade.
É graças a esforços como estes que nos podemos apoiar e melhorar.


----------

